# DIY sponge filter for planted tank?



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a 2.5g tank with a betta in it and was thinking of making a sponge filter for it, since those are very small filters and wont mess up the look. However, I have plants that I would like to thrive. If I reduce the size of the "bubble tube" near the surface of the water to constrict the bubbles, will this reduce the amount of surface disturbance enough? Or could I reduce the bubbles and therefore reduce the surface disruption in another way?


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

You can buy valves to adjust the flow from the air pump, or you could add a gang valve.


----------



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahh, thank you Tanker. I will try that and see how that works.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

or you could just skip the filter since its planted.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

or use this: Deco Art Clear Nano Filter - Up to 3 gallons - 3 in. x 3 in. x 4 in. | Power Aquarium Filters | Filters | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com. I have this on a 1.5g tank with a betta, with the current turned to min, my betta doesnt mind it at all.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

if you need a gang valve, i got a few extras. would save you time spending 10 dollars for 4 of them. ill sell one to you for 2.00 with free shipping. will also add a splitter valve.


----------

